# vintage tandem info needed



## Artweld (Sep 17, 2015)

can anyone out there give me any info as to the make or year of this vintage tandem frame... as i would like to tear it back down and make it some what near original or close to its correct style for its year ....so far i been told mid 20's ? a racing frame for long distance riding due to its long wheel base? i would like to redo in black with sheet metal inserts for advertising and put the correct head badge on..drop bars? vintage leather racing seats?...any thought out there would be very helpful....PAUL


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful two seater.


----------



## Artweld (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks i get alot of looks on it...and won several awards but now wanting to bump it up to the next level...will post new pics when i get more info on it and tear it down and build it back up....


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 19, 2015)

THE TANDEM has Dayton Huffman cranks and front fork from the 1937-41 era the paint if copy of original is carmine Huffman.


----------



## Artweld (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks...the cranks were on the tandem when I got it so don't know if they were added on later....and it had bmx forks on it when I got it...but I did add the front forks i thought they were kinda gonna cool looking with the humps on top... but I'm thinking I need a set of forks that kick out a little bit more? Just trying to find any info on the frame would be a big help....thanks again


----------



## oldschool13 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a premier works Chicago like to know more about it can anyone help me please?


----------



## pelletman (Sep 26, 2015)

In my opinion you are much better off finding and original with all the parts to preserve, you will spend so much on hard to find parts it will stun you!


----------

